# 1648 stability



## slim1990 (Dec 22, 2012)

How stable would ya'll say an Alumacraft 1648ncs mod-v is? Im about 300lbs.would that be wide enough? I know the wider the better but its a big jump in price to go to say a 52 or 56. Will i have any problems on calm water fishing the glades down here in South Florida, moving around in the boat? From what I've read I should be fine but then others say it can be tippy.


----------



## Miller13 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have pretty much a similar boat it's a16/48 Lowe big Jon and I'm a big dude I have no decking or anything like that it will roll a little and sag to one side sometimes but it will only go so far. Once you get comfortable with it you won't even notice it they are pretty stable in my opinion but opinions are like mailboxes everybody has one


----------



## Miller13 (Dec 23, 2012)

One thing I forgot to mention is when my boat was built it was rated for 35 hp four strokes weren't that popular so since mine has a 16 inch transom and 20 inch sides I was worried that a forty hp four stroke would push it down a little to far so I plan on loading about 120pounds of block in mine to see if it's gonna stay high or if I was gonna need to add pods .


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Dec 23, 2012)

At your size, you won't be dancing a waltz in a 1648 but they are reasonably stable boats.


----------



## slim1990 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you guys for the info. I think I should be fine and I'm not much a dancer so I shouldn't have to worry about that. Haha


----------



## Wistex (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey Slim, having tried a number of smaller jon boats and at 320# i highly recommend an 1860 or wider boat. crestliner had made a wider vee jon about 10 years ago and is more comfortable and safer for big fellow to manuever around in the boat. that particular boat has a deep vee for the better ride. perhaps you could find one or similar. 

re: the 1648 jon, its a bit scary when moving about in the boat; and thats when just floating on the water. under way, one tends to stay seated and the only problem is with the side console-- the boat definitely lists to the heavy side....

best to try out a boat before buying if at all possible.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 23, 2012)

I fished a 16/48 at 275, you would be fine. Your extra weight is goona draft the boat a bit deeper making it even more stable Imo. I wouldn't walk on the rail. All tho in my 18/60 at 260 i can stand on the rail no problem.


----------



## JustinNC (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm 360 and I have a mod v Lowe big Jon 1648.....I've TRIED to turn it over...can't. I'm sure it can be done on LARGE wake or big water waves or baaaad current, but I've taken just about anything a 47.000ac lake can throw at me and no dice. Knock on wood.


----------



## Fishin-joe (Jan 15, 2013)

I fished with a buddy over 400 ( I weigh 210 )in a 1648 and had no problem with it feeling like it would tip over and it had a 25 hp so it was pretty slow and did draft extra with both of us in it. Just get a larger trolling motor, you will need it. i have a 1648 with a 35lb foot controlled motor and it is not big enough.


----------



## JustinNC (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a 50 on mine and it pushes it at 31mph alone on relatively calm water. Never any stability issues at all. Counting some hairy times on Santee Cooper SC if you know anything about that, as well as more than I care to remember 40ft bay liners going by at half throttle throwing a 3ft+ wake. Just don't be stupid. Know your boat and your limits.


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 15, 2013)

Another mailbox here..

I bought my 1860 after I fished out of an old 14 footer for years. Remember to take into account how long will you keep this boat what will it be used for etc.? No one gets younger so if you plan on keeping it a long time plan for the future.

Bigger is better.


----------



## JustinNC (Jan 15, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> Another mailbox here..
> 
> I bought my 1860 after I fished out of an old 14 footer for years. Remember to take into account how long will you keep this boat what will it be used for etc.? No one gets younger so if you plan on keeping it a long time plan for the future.
> 
> Bigger is better.




Absoluetly. I'd love to have a bigger boat. Just working with what I have.


----------



## slim1990 (Jan 15, 2013)

Fishin-joe said:


> I fished with a buddy over 400 ( I weigh 210 )in a 1648 and had no problem with it feeling like it would tip over and it had a 25 hp so it was pretty slow and did draft extra with both of us in it. Just get a larger trolling motor, you will need it. i have a 1648 with a 35lb foot controlled motor and it is not big enough.




What speeds were you getting with the 25?


----------



## slim1990 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the info. It's very much appreciated.


----------



## thegr8cody (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a.heavy welded 1648 thats heavy and with a 25 i run 25-26mph


----------



## fishingmich (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm 6'7" 325 and my buddy has a 1648 Lowe. We've never had any issues whatsoever. You'll be fine. If you follow the advice of the majority of people on this forum, whether its what you want to hear or not, you should come out ok. Nobody on here would intentionally steer you wrong. Speaking from experience.


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 16, 2013)

_Slim where are you at in South FLA?

I think you’re on the edge with a 1648, I’m not saying it’s not safe; it is. You would have to really try and tip it. In calm waters and lightly loaded I don’t think you would ever have a problem. Overloaded and it gets sloppy yeh you could have an issue. 
My 1448 was great, I’m ever bit of 215 and most of my fishing buddies are pretty big boys. I think you’ll be fine as long as you don’t make it a full deck. _


----------



## slim1990 (Jan 17, 2013)

Country Dave said:


> _Slim where are you at in South FLA?
> 
> I think you’re on the edge with a 1648, I’m not saying it’s not safe; it is. You would have to really try and tip it. In calm waters and lightly loaded I don’t think you would ever have a problem. Overloaded and it gets sloppy yeh you could have an issue.
> My 1448 was great, I’m ever bit of 215 and most of my fishing buddies are pretty big boys. I think you’ll be fine as long as you don’t make it a full deck. _




I live in Deerfield beach, right on the boca line. I don't have any plans to deck it out. The new alumacraft Sierra comes with an aluminum floor so the would also cut down on the weight of a wood floor too. I'm just looking for a stable fishing platform to get me off the banks and out in the glades and local lakes.I see your in cooper city. Do you know of any Jon boat/small boat tournaments in the area?


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 17, 2013)

slim1990 said:


> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> > _Slim where are you at in South FLA?
> ...


_

All things considered I think that boat would work out good for you. I do a little bass fishing, but I’m really a flats rat. Florida Bay Biscayne Bay, White water ETC. Don’t really know of any local bass tournaments. When I do fish for largemouth I fish the everglades out of Holiday Park. I heard lake O has been on fire, full of BIG bass............  _


----------



## slim1990 (Jan 17, 2013)

Country Dave said:


> slim1990 said:
> 
> 
> > Country Dave said:
> ...




Yeah, my girlfriend works at bass pro and I stopped by to see her on her break and while there i started talking to an ol' timer who lives on lake O and he said he's been slayin' on a wacky worm. I was up at istokpoga for New Years and it was pretty slow, mostly due to the cold weather.


----------

